# Cuadro azul con Proteus



## Meta (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola:

Cuando hago esquemas, se me queda corto y no puedo mucho poner más componentes dentro del cuadro azul.

¿Se puede ampliar?


----------



## Vick (Abr 3, 2008)

Ve al menú *System* y en *Set sheet zises...* puedes cambiar el tamaño de la hoja de trabajo (el cuadro azul), el tamaño predeterminado es A4.

Si los circuitos son muy grandes también puedes usar subcircuitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2008)

Gracias, lo he comprobado. No sabía que era tan fácil.


----------



## ossko (Ago 25, 2011)

hola: 
una consulta en que consiste los subcircuitos en proteus y como se los realiza??


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 25, 2011)

hola ossko, un sub-circuito es o son circuitos apartes del principal, se hacen para poder tener un sistema completo sin llenar la pantalla de tantas cosas, por ejemplo si tu circuito incorpora una fuente pero no te interesa verla en la simulación la metes en un sub-circuito y en vez de tener la fuente completa lo que vas a tener en una caja negra por así llamarlo que va hacer la fuente, y que únicamente va a tener pines de salida de voltaje. Ya te paso un tuto donde sale como hacerlo.

este es espero le saque provecho.

aparte te dejo el link de descarga del curso completo que espero y tambien te sea de mucha ayuda...saludos

https://rs515l3.rapidshare.com/#!do....rar|14368|R~73F71DD1875011FBA801FA6256EDC063


----------



## ossko (Sep 5, 2011)

Gracias por el tuto me despejaste las dudas buen aporte..


----------



## jfnriquz (Sep 5, 2012)

gracias amigos por toda su ayuda


----------



## Meta (Sep 6, 2012)

De nada mi muy distinguido amigo. También me han ayudado.


----------



## DARRAMA (Sep 17, 2015)

hola en ares como agrando el area de impresion. hice una placa de 50cm la largo y no me cabe en una hoja A3 pensaba hacerlo en un A3 y un A4 solo para imprirmirlo pero no lo logro necesito que alguien me oriente le agradeceria bastante


----------

